# Older Colt II as beater watch?



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for taking the time to read my thread. I'm looking for a beater watch, and one of my prime contenders is the Breitling Colt II.

I'm considering several models, including the A17040, the A17360, and the A32350 GMT, and even the quartz A74380. These are all sometimes available for around $1000-1200, which seems like a pretty good buy for this watch, even considering that most of them are very well worn. I'm not bothered by scratches and dings, even lots of them, but will insist that the watch be 100% original.

My question for you Breitling experts - is there any reason this is a bad idea? Anything I should know about this particular model or vintage, such as known, recurring problems, or prolific counterfeiting?

I'm new to Breitling and the size of these classics is really perfect for my needs, and I love the idea of having a watch I don't need to worry about scratching.

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm nobody? How about a picture bump...


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to me. TBH, any Breitling on your wrist is a good idea, irrespective of price point. Orange dial would be lovely and the quartz is good for 6-8 years between battery changes. Can't fault any of them.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

I've a Colt GMT A32350 for five years now and it is very good watch, keeps excellent time, well within specs. I have no reason to discredit it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1563996&d=1405443055


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

alfred.newman said:


> I've a Colt GMT A32350 for five years now and it is very good watch, keeps excellent time, well within specs. I have no reason to discredit it.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1563996&d=1405443055


Very nice! How does the 40.5mm case wear on the wrist, being fairly thick? Does the bracelet feel substantial at 20mm?


----------



## Davidgt (Jul 23, 2012)

A17360 is a perfect size and it has a great durable feel that is hard to explain ... 
I have two 
A Super Ocean 
And the seldom seen 
SteelFish in 42mm



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

I've actually been looking for an older model Superocean or Colt to have as a weekend beater myself. Good luck with your search, I think either would fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Very nice! How does the 40.5mm case wear on the wrist, being fairly thick? Does the bracelet feel substantial at 20mm?


Case is indeed kinda thick, it does wear higher than other ETA three/four hand movement-based automatic watches that I own, but less high than Valjoux based chronos. I think it is related to the dive+flight bezel style of the Aeromarine series, perhaps.
Since I prefer watches within the 40-44 mm range, 40.5 mm fits well to my personal preference. Fact is that I think it still wears nicely under the cuffs, not a problem.
As for the bracelet, the "Professional II" is really shiny, and it is not that heavy. As other B's bracelets, it is very well built. Scratches tend to show easily, though, due to the nature of the polished material, if you compare to brushed bracelets, and that would be a minus considering that you want it as a beater, if you tend (as me) to bump the bracelet around.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, great info! I got pretty close to winning a nice A17360 today, but it went a little higher than I was willing to go, no b&p or extra links.

Can someone please confirm the dimensions on the A17040? I'm seeing conflicting specs, some say 40, 40.5, 41.5, and even 42mm.


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you thought about a Steelfish? Hefty, brushed. A total beast for not much more than a Colt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Novacastrian said:


> Have you thought about a Steelfish? Hefty, brushed. A total beast for not much more than a Colt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had not considered the Steelfish, until Davidgt showed his 42mm version above. I've added this one to my list but they do appear to be very rare.


----------



## Davidgt (Jul 23, 2012)

Keep looking buddy 
They're out there .. Somewhere  

I lucked out on a full kit , box and papers and pro 1 with steelfish original polished center links  

I think you will be very impressed with the feel of the 
A17360 series 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to say up front, I really hate the term beater when it comes to a Breitling. I have a $19.00 Casio or a Citizen for that. Enough, The first shot is my Steelfish xl and the second is my Colt auto. The Colt is 40mm and the Steelfish is, I believe, 44. I wore the Steelfish every day for years and when it went in for service I switched to my Blackbird. The size of the watch never bothered me but I had a Skyland Avenger that was just that much too thick and I would catch it on too many things. Hope this helps. 
Frank.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

I have been considering a Colt II myself. Of course I would like a Navitimer but that is more than 10% of my salary. The Colt series seems like a bargain


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

helderberg said:


> I have to say up front, I really hate the term beater when it comes to a Breitling. I have a $19.00 Casio or a Citizen for that. Enough, The first shot is my Steelfish xl and the second is my Colt auto. The Colt is 40mm and the Steelfish is, I believe, 44. I wore the Steelfish every day for years and when it went in for service I switched to my Blackbird. The size of the watch never bothered me but I had a Skyland Avenger that was just that much too thick and I would catch it on too many things. Hope this helps.
> Frank.


I can understand that, I should have qualified it - when I say "beater" I mean the watch I grab on Sunday morning for pancake duty, or the one I wear to the pumpkin patch. When I'm doing real physical labor (rare) I go sans watch. I just sold my old "beater", a G-Shock, and it was embarrassingly mint.

Both pieces look awesome. I can't believe it took me so long to catch on, the more Bs I look at the more obsessed I become.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just grabbed a Colt GMT (a32350) on the Bay. Will do the responsible thing and post pics on arrival.

Thanks to all who weighed in! Greatly appreciate your time.


----------



## chris c (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm glad that you're joining the Breitling family and found a Colt that you like. I have 2 of them. Colts are fine watches which will serve you well. Enjoy.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

chris c said:


> I'm glad that you're joining the Breitling family and found a Colt that you like. I have 2 of them. Colts are fine watches which will serve you well. Enjoy.


Thank you sir!


----------



## 1911 man (Apr 29, 2010)

Colts are great watches, and very robust. I've worn mine camping, hiking, etc. As long as you're not using it to pound rocks, you're not going to damage it by wearing it, you'll just put a few little scratches on it. Enjoy it!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's here, and it's lovely. Got it resized and cleaned up, one quick picture for now but will add more tomorrow, I prefer natural light.


----------



## jerseyb (Apr 14, 2014)

Great choice! I bought the same one about a year ago. Built like a tank


----------



## eosdigital (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello!

I'm another owner of the lovely Colt GMT and been having it since late 2008. I'll be extra careful using it as a beater if I were u.. mine just came back after a month stay at the service centre - had to replace the crown and midcase after a drop onto the floor


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's clear to me after having the watch in my hands that this is no beater. While the watch feels very robust, it's far too refined for beater treatment and I'll need something else for that.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Few pics while the bracelet is off for more cleaning.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

With its brother from another mother:


----------



## Claudius65 (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as its original.


----------



## Claudius65 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice, interesting point.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

The crystal on this watch is absolutely invisible, the most magically disappearing crystal I've ever seen on a watch. It's not my first double AR crystal but they must have a special formula.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Trying a new strap. It works?


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just picked this off the Bay, received it this week. Great Watch. Not planning to use it for a Beater though. I have other watches for that.


----------



## eelpie (Feb 13, 2006)

I just picked up an A17040 in running condition, but it needs a trip to the mechanic to bring it up to snuff, and I am running into difficulty locating one key part . . .


----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

I have had me A74380 for about 6 months now and i love it.


----------



## bayarea508 (Feb 13, 2011)

I live my PVD colt quartz movement from 1991. Classic little watch


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

bayarea508 said:


> I live my PVD colt quartz movement from 1991. Classic little watch


Pics?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Having sold my white dial a32350 several months back (didn't like how it looked with my skin tone), I finally found and snagged today this slate-dialed a32350. Original owner, all B&P, documented Breitling service in 2011. The wait begins...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bumping with IRL pic of the new a32350.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lume not bad after 12 years.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

The original Fighter bracelet that came with the watch was far more worn than I expected, so I picked up a brand new Pro 2. Starting to bring it back to life! Still needs a full service, so I'll call Nesbits today for a quote. I'll probably start by replacing the crystal (the AR is all kinds of scratched) and the seals to ensure WR. Then maybe a full overhaul later this year. It was serviced by Breitling in 2011 but now runs about +15/day.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

When comparing the Pro 2 against the Fighter bracelet, I think the Pro 2 helps to modernize the a32350 quite a bit. The Fighter looks a bit dated, IMO. The brushed center links do help to reduce the bling effect, but the Pro 2 just looks cleaner and lies flatter on the wrist.


----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi guys! 

This tread and treads like this one have always tempted me to get my self a Colt! And the other day I did! I won an auction on a Colt Quartz A57035 in pretty good condition that are incoming! Not sure how old it is but I guessing it's from mid to late 90s it comes on a fighter bracelet. Anyway I will post some pictures on it before I ship it to Breitling for service. The service historic is unknown so I better start with that before start to wearing it!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aless said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This tread and treads like this one have always tempted me to get my self a Colt! And the other day I did! I won an auction on a Colt Quartz A57035 in pretty good condition that are incoming! Not sure how old it is but I guessing it's from mid to late 90s it comes on a fighter bracelet. Anyway I will post some pictures on it before I ship it to Breitling for service. The service historic is unknown so I better start with that before start to wearing it!


Congrats! The a57035 is a great watch, classic in design and definitely has that retro-cool thing going. I admire your discipline in having it serviced right away. I hope you post up some before and after!

Where are you planning to have it serviced? I'm currently debating between the CA service center, and Nesbits.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Few more pics on the new bracelet. Can't wait for a new, clean crystal on here.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

rcoltellino said:


> View attachment 10460354


Quick introduction to the Breitling gang here, I picked up RColtellino's Colt II and am absolutely thrilled with it. Fabulous build quality, incredible AR on the crystal, and a great watch all around.



daschlag said:


> Bumping with IRL pic of the new a32350.


Which strap is this? I've got a couple of watches, my new-to-me Colt included, that this would look great on.

Thanks!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dre said:


> Quick introduction to the Breitling gang here, I picked up RColtellino's Colt II and am absolutely thrilled with it. Fabulous build quality, incredible AR on the crystal, and a great watch all around.
> 
> Which strap is this? I've got a couple of watches, my new-to-me Colt included, that this would look great on.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the party! The AR is one of the things I just love about Breitling, just amazing.

It's the Strapcode MiLTAT, kind of pricey for what you get (basic canvas) but it's well made, lightweight, and very comfortable.

http://www.strapcode.com/store/miltat-m-38.html


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

daschlag said:


> Congrats! The a57035 is a great watch, classic in design and definitely has that retro-cool thing going. I admire your discipline in having it serviced right away. I hope you post up some before and after!
> 
> Where are you planning to have it serviced? I'm currently debating between the CA service center, and Nesbits.


Well, never mind, just called Nesbits and they don't do Breitling.


----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

daschlag said:


> Congrats! The a57035 is a great watch, classic in design and definitely has that retro-cool thing going. I admire your discipline in having it serviced right away. I hope you post up some before and after!
> 
> Where are you planning to have it serviced? I'm currently debating between the CA service center, and Nesbits.





daschlag said:


> Well, never mind, just called Nesbits and they don't do Breitling.


Thanks! I like the fact that its smaller than my previous Breitlin and that its a quality quartz. I will post before and after pictures for sure. Will service it at Breitling workshop i Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## rudykruger (Jul 17, 2013)

Dre said:


> Quick introduction to the Breitling gang here, I picked up RColtellino's Colt II and am absolutely thrilled with it. Fabulous build quality, incredible AR on the crystal, and a great watch all around


Congratulations. I love my Colt II, it's a real Goldilocks watch... just right for most occasions.


----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

Got the A57035 the other day. The overall condition were better than expected. But the crystal were scratched so today I left it to my local AD for a service including a new crystal. So far so good


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aless said:


> Got the A57035 the other day. The overall condition were better than expected. But the crystal were scratched so today I left it to my local AD for a service including a new crystal. So far so good
> View attachment 10875529


Looks good! I just got a quote back today from the CA service center, $350 for the full overhaul and another $120 for the crystal, plus shipping both ways... I actually expected it to be a bit worse, and am more concerned with how long I will have to be without it!

Edit: forgot to ask, is the crystal for your a57035 double AR like the newer ones? Amazing stuff.


----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

daschlag said:


> Looks good! I just got a quote back today from the CA service center, $350 for the full overhaul and another $120 for the crystal, plus shipping both ways... I actually expected it to be a bit worse, and am more concerned with how long I will have to be without it!
> 
> Edit: forgot to ask, is the crystal for your a57035 double AR like the newer ones? Amazing stuff.


Thanks! Yours looking good as well! Be sure to send after pictures as well! Colt has something simply and raw. The original glas of mine did not have AR. Perhaps the replacement glas will have!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

After reading some reviews, I'm now leaning towards sending to CT rather than SoCal.

Anyway here's a pic I snapped this morning, trying to get a good look at that dimple near the :25 on the inner bezel. Pic came out ok so I'm posting it!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

Is the inner bezel replaceable? Or is it a part of the casing?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aless said:


> Is the inner bezel replaceable? Or is it a part of the casing?


I'm not sure, but assume it is part of the case.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

Got the colt back from Breitling service inkluding a new crystal. I'm looking forward to wear it as a daily "beater" even if I don't really like the word "beater". Even so the colt will be worn where I don't wear the galactic or my sea wolf. It's kind of liberating.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aless said:


> Got the colt back from Breitling service inkluding a new crystal. I'm looking forward to wear it as a daily "beater" even if I don't really like the word "beater". Even so the colt will be worn where I don't wear the galactic or my sea wolf. It's kind of liberating.
> View attachment 11222994
> View attachment 11223042


That looks really nice. Appears to be a dual AR crystal now, yes?

Which repair facility was used? Do you mind sharing appx. cost? I'm still wearing mine, but am about ready to part with it temporarily.


----------



## Aless (Jun 21, 2008)

daschlag said:


> That looks really nice. Appears to be a dual AR crystal now, yes?
> 
> Which repair facility was used? Do you mind sharing appx. cost? I'm still wearing mine, but am about ready to part with it temporarily.


Thanks! Yes now it's a dual AR crystal. It was serviced in Stockholm, Sweden by time promotion international AB. The cost with a new crystal, but no polishing was about 240 USD.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

Oopsie!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Uh oh - incoming!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well my 2nd a32350 is on its way to a new owner, and the above a32390 is on its way to me. 

Just to offer a few rambling thoughts...

I ultimately decided that I wouldn't be able to "bond with" a heavily used watch. Of all the watches I've bought and sold, the ones I tend to keep were purchased new at the AD. So I debated heavily between: 

A) a32390 (Avenger II GMT)
B) a17365 (Superocean II 42)
C) Tudor 79220b (bbb ETA)
D) Tudor 79230b (bbb in-house)

I chose the a32390 due to several factors.

1) Breitling is so unique. Love them or hate them. They have a design aesthetic like no other. On this one, the red/white/blue combo just pops. 
2) Case size: 43x12. Similar to my Aquis but with a more slender bracelet. The Superocean and BBB (especially the in-house version) were thicker, limiting versatility. I wanted something that would fit under a cuff.
3) AR. Love that Breitling AR. If the 79220b had AR there may have been a different outcome.
4) The polish. It's polarizing. It's blingy. Maybe even showy. But my other daily wearer is a Sinn 856 UTC, the anti-bling, so this will provide a nice balance. And when it starts to get scratched up I can always have it brushed. TBD.

So I found a lightly pre-owned example and worked out a partial trade for my a32350. It arrives today, so I hope it meets or beats my expectations!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone on the fence on this one should know, it's amazing.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Anyone on the fence on this one should know, it's amazing.


Nice, which model is that?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> Nice, which model is that?


Thx - Avenger II GMT (a32390).


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Thx - Avenger II GMT (a32390).


You're welcome! I was looking for a Colt GMT, but I do like that Avenger II GMT better actually. Does the hour hand adjust independently like on the Rolex GMT Master II? Thanks for the info!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> You're welcome! I was looking for a Colt GMT, but I do like that Avenger II GMT better actually. Does the hour hand adjust independently like on the Rolex GMT Master II? Thanks for the info!


Unfortunately it does not work like a "true GMT" (aka Rolex GMT). It's a Breitling-modified, chronometer-grade ETA 2893-2. AFAIK, Breitling does not have a true GMT movement in their stable.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Unfortunately it does not work like a "true GMT" (aka Rolex GMT). It's a Breitling-modified, chronometer-grade ETA 2893-2. AFAIK, Breitling does not have a true GMT movement in their stable.


I like the independent hour hand on the Rolex GMT Master II, but the Breitling Avenger II GMT looks nicer IMO!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> I like the independent hour hand on the Rolex GMT Master II, but the Breitling Avenger II GMT looks nicer IMO!


Haha! There are many who would strongly disagree. But... then there's this.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Haha! There are many who would strongly disagree. But... then there's this.


I'd take that over an GMT Master II any day!


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a Colt that I nearly never wear, thinking about getting it back out as a "beater" as well.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cliffio said:


> I've got a Colt that I nearly never wear, thinking about getting it back out as a "beater" as well.


Which one?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't take it off.


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

daschlag said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for taking the time to read my thread. I'm looking for a beater watch, and one of my prime contenders is the Breitling Colt II.
> 
> I'm considering several models, including the A17040, the A17360, and the A32350 GMT, and even the quartz A74380. These are all sometimes available for around $1000-1200, which seems like a pretty good buy for this watch, even considering that most of them are very well worn. I'm not bothered by scratches and dings, even lots of them, but will insist that the watch be 100% original.
> 
> ...


Let say you ask this question out of a durability question then i say as a technician you can use everyone in the Breitling lineup except Navitimer
i used a chrono colt for 5 years as everyday watch no fuss newer failed fixing my house or swimming, but now days i have to admire that i use a 1972 Rolex 1675 as a everyday watch as i can easy fix my crystal from ding and scratches with polywatch and the watch easy can stand it
the Breitling crystal is defiantly due to change when the watch get its tlc in service department  
if you care of your watches as a collector item then a big NO use a Seiko or similar


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

jojo said:


> View attachment 11529698


Nice Rolex GMT Master


----------



## chrisboulas (Sep 8, 2011)

The Colt is a great watch. My first swiss watch was a Colt auto A17380. I've always thought it was one of the most underrated in Breitlings collection. Manageable case size at 41.5mm, fully polished, and just as much attention to detail as you'd find in a Chronomat.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

What's people's thoughts on the Colt versus the Airwolf?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> What's people's thoughts on the Colt versus the Airwolf?


I find the Colt more versatile in terms of size, the Airwolf is cool but at 43.5x16 or whatever it's a bit bulky compared to the Colts. Breitling definitely knows how to do ani-digi, though, beautiful watch.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

chrisboulas said:


> The Colt is a great watch. My first swiss watch was a Colt auto A17380. I've always thought it was one of the most underrated in Breitlings collection. Manageable case size at 41.5mm, fully polished, and just as much attention to detail as you'd find in a Chronomat.
> 
> View attachment 11542386


Looks very well cared for, nice pair you have there.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

jojo said:


> Let say you ask this question out of a durability question then i say as a technician you can use everyone in the Breitling lineup except Navitimer
> i used a chrono colt for 5 years as everyday watch no fuss newer failed fixing my house or swimming, but now days i have to admire that i use a 1972 Rolex 1675 as a everyday watch as i can easy fix my crystal from ding and scratches with polywatch and the watch easy can stand it
> the Breitling crystal is defiantly due to change when the watch get its tlc in service department
> if you care of your watches as a collector item then a big NO use a Seiko or similar
> ...


I have a soft spot for these Colt superquartz chronos. Beautiful and indestructible. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> I find the Colt more versatile in terms of size, the Airwolf is cool but at 43.5x16 or whatever it's a bit bulky compared to the Colts. Breitling definitely knows how to do ani-digi, though, beautiful watch.


You're right, they do a great job on their ani-digi watches! Is that the Airwolf?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> You're right, they do a great job on their ani-digi watches! Is that the Airwolf?


Yup - a78363. Check out the case back on this guy.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Yup - a78363. Check out the case back on this guy.


Awesome, looks like the B1


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> Awesome, looks like the B1


I think the Airwolf essentially replaced the B1, but was made bigger? IIRC most people preferred the B1.


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

daschlag said:


> Congrats! The a57035 is a great watch, classic in design and definitely has that retro-cool thing going. I admire your discipline in having it serviced right away. I hope you post up some before and after!
> 
> Where are you planning to have it serviced? I'm currently debating between the CA service center, and Nesbits.


i would discourage you from using the CA Breitling service center. Unless they are a new company, the old agent butchered my Colt GMT twice, I ended up sending it back east, and it still took them twice. Who knew ETA movements were so complicated?


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

daschlag said:


> Congrats! The a57035 is a great watch, classic in design and definitely has that retro-cool thing going. I admire your discipline in having it serviced right away. I hope you post up some before and after!
> 
> Where are you planning to have it serviced? I'm currently debating between the CA service center, and Nesbits.


i would discourage you from using the CA Breitling service center. Unless they are a new company, the old agent butchered my Colt GMT twice, I ended up sending it back east, and it still took them twice. Who knew ETA movements were so complicated?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> I think the Airwolf essentially replaced the B1, but was made bigger? IIRC most people preferred the B1.


I have both, and they look close in size but the Airwolf feels bigger on the wrist. If I had both with me I'd take pictures but the B1 is at home. The Airwolf did replace the B1, and uses the same movement as the SQ B1s.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Manuel Garcia O'Kely said:


> i would discourage you from using the CA Breitling service center. Unless they are a new company, the old agent butchered my Colt GMT twice, I ended up sending it back east, and it still took them twice. Who knew ETA movements were so complicated?


It's funny you say that - after researching, I came to the same conclusion (poor quality and service), decided not to use them, procrastinated the service, and finally ended up selling the watch. So thanks for confirming my suspicions, and for helping to inform the next Colt owners passing through.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> I have both, and they look close in size but the Airwolf feels bigger on the wrist. If I had both with me I'd take pictures but the B1 is at home. The Airwolf did replace the B1, and uses the same movement as the SQ B1s.


Well shoot - it ought to be you telling me all about them! I'd love to see a pic of your B1 whenever you return home.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Well shoot - it ought to be you telling me all about them! I'd love to see a pic of your B1 whenever you return home.


To be honest I haven't worn my B1 since I got the Airwolf last year. I considered selling it but love the blue dial so I decided to keep it. Both watches are great, and I couldn't pick one over the other. I'll be glad to post pics when I return home. Is the Airwolf tour's?


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Never seen a Steelfish that looks that good. Will certainly pick one up as a beater to wear when I'm working outside and volunteering. Sick of wearing the G-Shcok when you could have something else with more grit, history, and personality to it!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


>


Is that the Avenger II GMT (a32390) that you posted earlier?


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> Is that the Avenger II GMT (a32390) that you posted earlier?


Yup - only one I have now. For now.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Yup - only one I have now. For now.


That's definitely on my list to purchase! Should you decide to sell before I purchase one let me know.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

ItnStln said:


> That's definitely on my list to purchase! Should you decide to sell before I purchase one let me know.


Roger that!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Trying something different.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Trying something different.


Nice


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bump for a nature / case back shot taken down at the storm water pond while the kid searched for snakes.


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, i have the A74380, i had one a few years ago and flipped it, i regretted it. I had the chance to buy another last year and got one rather than the new version. Love the look of these and tough as hell. I dropeed mine from about a metre onto hard tiled floor. No scratches or ill effects. Plus it keeps to around 6 seconds a year accuracy.


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Colts are cool, look the part and not ridiculously expensive.


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the steel fish


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

that's good after 5 years. they are great watches


----------



## peeledmouse (Jun 29, 2011)

|I agree, I went back to a Colt after numerous omegas, sins, etc Love the things.


----------



## rytec (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a Superocean A17360 from 2003 and for me it's also my "daily worn watch" aka as "beater" but I wouldn't beat with it... 

I'm searching for another bracelet such as a PRO II or III but they are hard to find at the moment.
I think it would look more better with a PRO II or III then this PRO I bracelet.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

rytec said:


> I have a Superocean A17360 from 2003 and for me it's also my "daily worn watch" aka as "beater" but I wouldn't beat with it...
> 
> I'm searching for another bracelet such as a PRO II or III but they are hard to find at the moment.
> I think it would look more better with a PRO II or III then this PRO I bracelet.
> ...


I found a Pro 2 for one of my old a32350s above, and you're right, it makes all the difference to give the watch a little modern boost.

I got a great deal from an ebayer in Greece. I checked his listings and they're light at the moment, but PM me for his name if you're interested. I don't think the Pro 2 I bought from him was listed, either. Paid less than $350, and it was still wrapped in plastic and sealed.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Relaxing in LV a few days ago.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

In the garage 2 nights ago.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazy Saturday.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

With 4 radioactive mice.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Shipped the Avenger II GMT to its new owner. Maybe he’ll post it here at some point!

I doubt this is the end of my Breitling journey. ;-)


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)

I have an Aeromarine Shark as daily beater, kind of a predecessor to Colt line. On pro diver strap, perfect daily:


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Shipped the Avenger II GMT to its new owner. Maybe he'll post it here at some point!
> 
> I doubt this is the end of my Breitling journey. ;-)


I will have to continue posting pictures of it since your pictures are what got me interested in the watch. Thanks again!


----------



## hoppy6698 (Jan 24, 2018)

I love the older case backs on these instead of the polished ones on the current model. Anyone know what year they switched and why?


----------

